# happy days/ fonzie tricycle made by hedstrom???



## Nardo (Aug 28, 2011)

I picked up a happy days/ fonzie tricycle seat at a garage sale last summer. The lady said her mom worked at the factory where they were made and brought it home for her tricycle, but it never got put on. I found it in the basement of her house, on top of the freezer, where it had sat for who knows how long. Its in really good shape, not mint, but close.  I've tried searching the internet for info on this tricycle, but all I could find is a google image of an ad, from the late seventies, advertising a fonzie bmx style bike, and the tricycle.  

Any and all information on this seat would be greatly appreciated! It doesnt belong on my shelf collecting dust! 

I can post pictures if needed

Thanks,
Derek


----------



## Nardo (Aug 30, 2011)

Some pictures...


----------



## ridingtoy (Aug 31, 2011)

I think Hedstrom would be a very good guess. They were noted for making different "character" tricycles over the years with that style seat. I've never seen the Fonzie trike, but the seat design is identical to the Strawberry Shortcake trike produced by Hedstrom.

Dave


----------



## Nardo (Aug 31, 2011)

This is all I can find

http://www.plaidstallions.com/toyfair/77fonzbikes.jpg


----------



## ridingtoy (Aug 31, 2011)

Yes, that same ad is on the Hedstrom page of the www.tricyclefetish.com website. It's hard to see the small box down in the right corner. Is that the pink Fonz trike shown that this seat goes to?

Dave


----------



## Nardo (Sep 1, 2011)

I believe so. But I can't find anything else about it


----------

